# Are the R32 rear calipers the same as TT225 rear calipers? >>



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

Looking to put a set of R32 rear calipers/rotors on a New Beetle 1.8T.
When trying to bolt them up, the spacing is off. 
If the R32 uses the same spacing as the TT225, then using the Spacers on ECS's site will work.
Anyone know?


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Are the R32 rear calipers the same as TT225 rear calipers? >> (no-BUG-me)*

Just a guess here, but the R32 has independent rear suspension, whereas your Beetle will have the torsion beam. The rear setup on the R could be quite different from your Beetle, and I'm guessing that this is why I don't see R32 rear brake kits for the Mk IV cars. 
I'd bet that you have to get the 20th/337 rear brakes to retrofit your car, which I've seen on their website.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Are the R32 rear calipers the same as TT225 rear calipers? >> (seesquared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seesquared* »_I'd bet that you have to get the 20th/337 rear brakes to retrofit your car, which I've seen on their website. 
the R32 shares the rear brakes with the 337/20th/GLI/TT. ONly difference to my knowledge is they are blue compared to red.


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Are the R32 rear calipers the same as TT225 rear calipers? >> (NOVAdub)*

actually Autotech has an R32 kit for Mark IVs, however it uses a differet carrier for the rear caliper which is silver and not blue, the rear caliper, however, is blue. 
I have the R32 brakes in hand, the fronts are mounted and I'm working on adapting the rears.
From what I've found out, the R32, TT225, TT3.2 and 20thAE/337 all use the same rotor, but there is a difference in the calipers.
The 20thAE/337 which is FWD has different caliper spacing from the TT225, which is AWD. My guess is that the R32 which is also AWD has the same caliper spacing as the TT225 and TT3.2. (not confirmed yet)
I ordered the ECS spacer kit to adapt the TT225 calipers and as soon as I get it, I'll try to mount up my R32 rears. 
I'm pretty sure it will fit. Either way, I'll post my findings as I go.
My last resort will be to order just the caliper carrier from Autotech that they use in their kit. (that is if they'll sell it separately)


----------



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Are the R32 rear calipers the same as TT225 rear calipers? >> (no-BUG-me)*

There's 2 variations of Calipers for vented rear brakes.
38mm piston (R32,Gli/337/20AE & TT)
43mm piston (S4/A6/A/S8 & Passat W8)
Caliper carriers for the 4 motion/Quattro cars are slightly different from that of the FWD cars.


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Are the R32 rear calipers the same as TT225 rear calipers? >> (RPTOFNDR)*

I received the spacers and longer bolt kit from ECS and just as I figured, the R32 rear calipers fit perfectly with the spacers.
So they must be the same as the TT225 rear calipers. 
(which the spacer kit is intended for)
So basically all that is needed to fit R32 brakes Front and Rear on a FWD Mark IV is this: (and wheels which clear the fronts)
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=1781
you also have to cut some of the rear splash shield away to fit the larger rear rotors (which I did), or get the proper ones and pull the hub and replance the bearings when installing. 



_Modified by no-BUG-me at 2:12 PM 8-27-2005_


----------

